
Show HN: Edotor – Your Favorite Graphviz Editor - nikeee
https://edotor.net
======
nikeee
Hey!

I'm looking for some feedback on my Graphivz editor. It has a language service
built-in and supports features such as autocompletion and refactorings. There
is also a graph preview. This site uses a language service that is also
available as a language server via LSP [0]. I'm open for questions and
suggestions!

[0] [https://github.com/nikeee/dot-language-
server](https://github.com/nikeee/dot-language-server)

